# ADA & Office spaces in F-1 use group



## rkeyteck (Apr 18, 2015)

Approx 12,000 SF new metal building for manufacturing (F-1) with a small break room and bathroom is being added to the owners campus. The owner wants two offices over the break room and toilet, but doesn't want an elevator. Since there are other buildings on campus with offices, does the new 12000 SF building need vertical access (elevator) for the two offices in order to make the building ADA compliant?


----------



## mark handler (Apr 18, 2015)

toiltes and break rooms are not employee work areas, and therefore, Per2010 ADASAD, Must be accessible


----------



## rkeyteck (Apr 18, 2015)

mark handler said:
			
		

> toiltes and break rooms are not employee work areas, and therefore, Per2010 ADASAD, Must be accessible


??? The toilet and break room space can be ignored these aren't the ADA question. The question is directed to the offices above the break room and toilets. The real question would be two fold. 1st are offices in a manufacturing facility required to be ADA compliant, and if so do 100% of the office need to be ADA compliant? 2nd if 100% of the office space isn't required to be ADA compliant how do I determine which office need to be ADA compliant.

I Googled the following question, "does a manufacturing building need to have ada offices" and the following link http://www.ada.gov/reachingout/title3l3.html say,

_III-5.4000 Elevator exemption. Elevators are the most common way to provide access in multistory buildings. Title III of the ADA, however, contains an exception to the general rule requiring elevators. Elevators are not required in facilities under three stories or with fewer than 3000 square feet per floor, unless the building is a shopping center or mall; professional office of a health care provider; public transit station; or airport passenger terminal._

The above exemption appears to indicate the offices (approx 800 SF total) would not require an elevator. I cannot find this exemption in the "2010 ADA Standards for Accessible Design" backing up the above statement.

The offices are more or less two rooms on a mezzanine and are less than (800 SF). I don't want an elevator, but I'm not clear if an elevator is required.


----------



## mark handler (Apr 18, 2015)

Guess I misread the question. yes the office can be above.....No elevator.


----------



## rkeyteck (Apr 18, 2015)

mark handler said:
			
		

> Guess I misread the question. yes the office can be above.....No elevator.


No problem...I wasn't very clear.

Where are you referencing no elevator. Thanks.


----------



## north star (Apr 19, 2015)

*+ & + & +*



I too agree with ***mark handler***, ...an elevator is not required if less than

4 stories, and using the IBC.

From the `12 IBC, *Section 1007.3 - Stairways:*

In order to be considered part of an accessible means of egress, a _s_tairway

between stories shall have a clear width of 48 inches (1219 mm) minimum

between  handrails and shall either incorporate an _a_rea of refuge within an

enlarged floor-level landing or shall be accessed from either an area of

refuge  complying with Section 1007.6,  or a horizontal exit.............Exit access

stairways  that connect levels in the same story are not permitted as

part an accessible means  of egress.

*Exceptions:*

*1.* The clear width of 48 inches (1219 mm) between handrails

is not required  in buildings equipped throughout with an automatic

sprinkler system installed  in accordance with Section 903.3.1.1,

or  903.3.1.2.

*2.* Areas of refuge are not required at stairways in buildings

equipped  throughout by an automatic sprinkler system installed

in accordance with  Section 903.3.1.1 or 903.3.1.2.

*3.* The clear width of 48 inches (1219 mm) between handrails is

not required  for stairways accessed from a horizontal exit.

*4. *Areas of refuge are not required at stairways serving open

parking  garages.

*5.* Areas of refuge are not required for smoke protected seating

areas complying  with Section 1028.6.2.

*6. *The areas of refuge are not required in Group R-2 occupancies. 



*+ & + & +*


----------



## jdfruit (Apr 20, 2015)

Even though there may be offices available in other buildings, I recommend you have office space available or convertible space in the new building on the ground floor at this time. There are more disabled people in the workforce these days and having the space available now can save dollars in the future.


----------



## georgia plans exam (Apr 20, 2015)

rkeyteck - See Section 206.2.3 exception 1 of the 2010 ADA Standards for Accessible Design.     GPE


----------



## ADAguy (Apr 20, 2015)

Does the owner want to occupy those offices or are they for employees?

Describe building: Hi-bay with mezzanine or full two story to underside of roof?

Conditioned or unconditioned space? If conditioned where is equip located?


----------

